# Member Photo Album



## Splinter (Jul 24, 2008)

I have checked out the User Control Panel and I don't see any way to set up a Photo Album. What am I missing?


----------



## gerryr (Jul 24, 2008)

I believe it happens automatically when you upload a photo.  Follow the "Photos" link in the blue bar and click "Upload" on that page.


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks, I got it. There is an arrow I had to click on to unveil the options for uploading photos, it was hidden. Is there a way to make specific albums within your photo album. The old forum, we were able to make 4 albums, ie, large pens, medium pens, fountain pens ,other stuff. Can we make those here?


----------



## Splinter (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks gerryr.


----------

